# Need Sources For College Research Essay



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi there.

I am taking a Latin American class and there is a research project at the end of the term for our final.

The topic: Any topic, any country, any time period, anything. 

I had the idea of do a research essay on the various scientific health benefits brought about by dart frog studies. One example would be E. Tricolor, which produces a venom that is 200 times more powerful than morphine and is non-addictive.

Can anyone else come up with some more things to write about so I can search for sources?

Will


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

How about writing on how proper management of a in situ frog farm would not only benefit the economy of the latin american country but also the native fauna?


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> How about writing on how proper management of a in situ frog farm would not only benefit the economy of the latin american country but also the native fauna?


Amen brother......


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

I actually just wrote an article touching on this for HerpNation....but it won't be out for a few months. You might want to consider contacting Mark Pepper at UE since he owns some land and a frog facility in Peru.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> How about writing on how proper management of a in situ frog farm would not only benefit the economy of the latin american country but also the native fauna?


I actually wondered how much starup money this would take because I plan on winning the lottery this weekend and when I do I'd like to buy some land in costa rica and help Mark out.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

JaredJ said:


> I actually wondered how much starup money this would take because I plan on winning the lottery this weekend and when I do I'd like to buy some land in costa rica and help Mark out.


Go ahead and take Costa Rica, when I win the lottery I'm gonna open up Brazil.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Go ahead and take Costa Rica, when I win the lottery I'm gonna open up Brazil.


Need a partner? I actually just looked on some real estate sites, there are alot of nice farms for sale in CR between 60-120k. Some of them are 10-12 acres. There were a few 3 acre mountain lots that were 60k each.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

JaredJ said:


> Need a partner? I actually just looked on some real estate sites, there are alot of nice farms for sale in CR between 60-120k. Some of them are 10-12 acres. There were a few 3 acre mountain lots that were 60k each.


If your serious about conservation in Costa Rica then send some money to Brian Kubicki at the Costa Rican Amphibian Research Center. That is where some of the frogs brought into the country by Mark originated (like Cruziohyla calcarifer)... And they do real research and conservation there.... The real last thing they need is competition instead they need support see Costa Rican Amphibian Research Center | Research and Conservation of Costa Rican Amphibians 


Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

CRARC is also where the new "blood" of P. vittatus and some D. auratus from UE originates from.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

1) Thank you to Jon H for the topic. Obviously this was one of the first topics that had occurred to me since the subject itself is brought up all the time on the forum. 

On my school database there were plenty of articles with only summaries displayed. The article itself is neither stored in the library itself nor digitally. Is there any where I can go to look specifically for scholarly articles on such topics that Jon mentioned?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Try google scholar... you can find some as free access pdfs. Alternatively if they include a reference to a corresponding author, you may be able to get copies of the article by sending a polite e-mail to the author explaining your project and goal. 

Alternatively, hit up some of the college students for what look to be must have articles... 

Some of the references in this thread should help with that goal http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/sc...t-vs-captive-bred-conservation-efforts-4.html (some of those I only have as hard copies in journal). 

Some comments

Ed


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Go ahead and take Costa Rica, when I win the lottery I'm gonna open up Brazil.


If you need someone who speaks fluent Brazilian portuguese, look no further 



Rusty_Shackleford said:


> How about writing on how proper management of a in situ frog farm would not only benefit the economy of the latin american country but also the native fauna?


And I think a good thing to follow up with would be to talk about how rainforests provide essential ecosystem services for humans. In brief, people end up benefiting from conserving frogs and their habitats! (as do froggers  )


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Ed said:


> If your serious about conservation in Costa Rica then send some money to Brian Kubicki at the Costa Rican Amphibian Research Center. That is where some of the frogs brought into the country by Mark originated (like Cruziohyla calcarifer)... And they do real research and conservation there.... The real last thing they need is competition instead they need support see Costa Rican Amphibian Research Center | Research and Conservation of Costa Rican Amphibians
> 
> 
> Some comments
> ...


Oh god, I wouldn't want to be competition. I would just want to buy land if I had the money and let them use it for whatever they needed. I'm just not the kind of person to buy something like that and give it away  But I'd sure be happy as hell to come help them out.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Off topic but Dendrobatids produce poison not venom, venom is injected.

D


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Back to topic


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

§lipperhead said:


> Hi there.
> 
> The topic: Any topic, any country, any time period, anything.


Sounds like the teacher is burnt out...


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

§lipperhead said:


> On my school database there were plenty of articles with only summaries displayed. The article itself is neither stored in the library itself nor digitally. Is there any where I can go to look specifically for scholarly articles on such topics that Jon mentioned?


You should be able to request an inter-library loan through the ILIAD system. Typically, if you're a full time (or sometimes part time) your library fees cover this service.

Also, if there is a particular article you can't find let me know. I have access through multiple University systems.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Donn! I will definitely forward you a pm if i run across anything


----------

